# A walk on the the beach brings home a nice collection of agate and geodes!!



## woodswalker (May 30, 2010)

Lets take a walk and see what we find along the beautiful shores of Lake Michigan[]


----------



## woodswalker (May 30, 2010)

Were finally getting an eye for beach glass...I found a rare deep blue....most the rest are brown,green or clear...


----------



## woodswalker (May 30, 2010)

Heres a handful of agate, all different colors and sizes....glad to have found some with a bit of size this time!


----------



## woodswalker (May 30, 2010)

This is all agate found today on the beach...we were there about an hour or so...Found some real pretty ones today


----------



## woodswalker (May 30, 2010)

Here are some tiny Geodes...having trouble here..lets see if I can get it to upload next post...


----------



## woodswalker (May 30, 2010)

Ok I think it worked this time.....Living in the country and internet does not mix!!!


----------



## woodswalker (May 30, 2010)

Well I was going to post some close up of some of these little gorgeous baby geodes we found but I can't seem to get my pics to up load to night...lots a people around here camping so thats cutting in to my signal[]  Ill try again in a little bit....


----------



## woodswalker (May 30, 2010)

Ok gonna try and load those baby geodes...AGAIN!!! lol


----------



## woodswalker (May 30, 2010)

All small geodes and parts of geodes....I'll move on now to the petosky stones


----------



## woodswalker (May 30, 2010)

Heres a few of the bigger ones...they are really hard to tell they're anything special sometimes when they arent wet


----------



## woodswalker (May 30, 2010)

My bag full for the day.....Next time a good storm rolls in should bring lots of great new stuff to the shore...and as soon as its warm enough we can start snorkeling for the good stuff...I can't wait!!!


----------



## woodswalker (May 30, 2010)

Beautiful golf ball sized Agate geode...thats an older prize but I still like showing her off!![]


----------



## woodswalker (May 30, 2010)

Heres a few petosky stones and other old fossilized things??? I don't know what the little round tube things are but we find so many of them...


----------



## Poison_Us (May 30, 2010)

Nice finds.  I miss being a rock hound... many fond years of that hobby.  Still love rocks.


----------



## woodswalker (May 30, 2010)

Yeah its a lot of fun except when people try to chase you off the beach because the "own' it...but we had a real nice time and its just been to hot for me to be out in the heat during the day(I ended up with awful heatstroke last week due to new meds I'm on) But I'm hoping to get my shovel out into an old foundation today!!!! Wish us luck were heading out here in a few hours....need coffee badly right now!!! Hope to find a few new treasures to put on the shelf...and mostly just have a great time and not get chewed up by mosquitos!!! 
    Hope everyones having a great weekend...Take the time and enjoy your time spent with family and friends!!!!


----------



## RedGinger (May 30, 2010)

Those are really cool finds.  I enjoy beachcombing too.   Looks like a lot of fun where you are.  Great pictures.


----------



## Rockhounder55 (May 30, 2010)

Those are some great rocks. I never find anything cool like that. I wouldn't mind seeing a close up of the clam fossil thing in the 8th and 11th pics. Maybe with a ruler next to it to get an idea of the size. It looks like a couple that I have around here somewhere that I found when I was a little kid living in Ohio.  ~Mike


----------



## woodswalker (May 30, 2010)

Heres a few of those fossils...I have more but can't remember what jar they are in!! The one next to the quarter is actually the biggest one I've ever found...I also have a large rock I think is a geode but haven't broken it open and it has these little tube shaped things all over the outside of it....


----------



## woodswalker (May 30, 2010)

Ok the ones on the top are the others I think you were talking about Mike...if not I have plenty more pics...those are all Petosky stones...the ones in the upper right were even crystallized and very beautiful...Some of them you can't really see the true beauty in the fossil unless their wet...I get them home and wonder???why did I bring this thing home??? lol
   Hope you enjoyed the pics...I also came out with some nice chunks of lava rock with almost jade looking or dark green glass running thru it...haven't yet been able to take a good enough pic to show it off...the light has to be just right[8|]


----------



## woodswalker (May 30, 2010)

Sorry here's the pic....


----------



## Rockhounder55 (May 30, 2010)

Here's the one I was referring to. Perhaps it's not what I was thinking it was. You can see how skilled I am working with Paint. [8|]  ~Mike


----------



## woodswalker (May 30, 2010)

Oh excellent skills with paint[]...I even ran some water over it so you can see a bit more of the detail....


----------



## woodswalker (May 30, 2010)

Heres the other side...sorry took so long to get those up...I was out hunting a foundation[]


----------



## Rockhounder55 (May 30, 2010)

Thanks. That sure looks exactly like the ones I've got. If I only knew where they were. Isn't that some kind of a clam thingie? Mine were found when we were living outside of Cleveland, and no, it wasn't along Lake Erie. It was in an empty field behind our house. Did you find anything on your foundation hunt? I went out metal detecting for the first time ever today, but the only thing I found were 3 bullet shells. I was hoping for some gold coins, or even a gold nugget or two.  ~Mike


----------



## woodswalker (May 30, 2010)

Hey Mike...I'm not exactly sure what the name is for these fossils, but I do know that they age back millions of years...probably when Michigan and Ohio were all under sea...(I watch way to much discovery channel!) They were formed about the same time Petosly was formed or the little cylanoid things were found (thats the tube shaped thing you asked about)
   You don't have to live near the Great lakes to find these...sometimes they may be found in quarries or near rivers to.....
  And I had a few finds out at the foundation...mostly broken..I was by myself but it was still fun...Me and my digging partner are going back tomorrow...he suddenly wants to after he saw what I had in my bucket!!! Go figure!!!


----------



## ombudsman (Jun 1, 2010)

The segmented cylindrical fossils are pieces of crinoid stem. Crinoids, or sea lilies, are animals that look kinda like flowers. They had long stems and "heads" that are a little like a feathery anemone.


----------



## Rockhounder55 (Jun 2, 2010)

Wow, that's cool ombudsman. I would have never guessed that. Oh, and Happy Birthday!  ~Mike


----------



## LC (Jun 2, 2010)

In Indiana they mine for the crinoids . They split large pieces of matrix, exray it , and if it shows the crinoids in the matrix , they will then use an abrasive machine similar to a sand blaster to remove the matrix covering the crinoids from one side . It is a fantastic thing to see the originals in complete form , like looking at a picture from back in time .


----------



## woodswalker (Jun 2, 2010)

Thanks for the info Ombudsman!!! I scour the beach for these tiny little things all the time...I have a huge peice of rock that has crystalized and you can see the little crinoid stems all thru out it...its a really ugly but at the same time beautiful rock, full of all those tiny fossils.
   I'm hoping the weather clears up by the time I get out of work today so I can hit the beach....we've had some pretty wild storms since Monday and there are always new treasures washed up on the beach after a good storm! But as of now it doesn't look like the rain is going to stop anytime soon...it's as dark as night out right now and it's 10 in the morning!!! But being Michigan right on the lake that can change before you know it!!
   Thanks for the facts! Amanda


----------



## ombudsman (Jun 2, 2010)

> ORIGINAL:  Rockhounder55
> 
> Wow, that's cool ombudsman. I would have never guessed that. Oh, and Happy Birthday!Â  ~Mike


 
 Thanks! It was a pretty good b'day, though I have seen a depressing number of them. I bought (in Eureka Springs, AR) a new field hat and an amber strap-sided quart BIM flask that turned out to be my b'day presents. Wife got off easy - no shopping for me.
 Dave


----------

